# How Do You Use Facebook?



## Heath

I am trying to think long term with how I use facebook and I thought this might be a good way to see what others are doing.


----------



## Gage Browning

I'm not even on Facebook. Must be the only human alive not on it under 40.


----------



## JML

Gage Browning said:


> I'm not even on Facebook. Must be the only human alive not on it under 40.



Not so! There are at least 2 of us.


----------



## JML

I used to have it and used it for spiritual conversations but quickly found out that there are very few people even claiming Christianity who share my convictions. I am even an oddball in the Reformed community. Anyway, it turned into people getting downright nasty at times even when I posted things in a kind manner so I got rid of my account.


----------



## Ruby

I mostly keep up with distant family and friends.
Sometimes the theological wranglings are a very poor witness. I very rarely comment on friend's posts when they put up something controversial. Love the encouraging posts though. For me it's mostly about news.


----------



## Zach

I don't use it much, but I don't particularly have a set use for it. I talk about spiritual and non-spiritual things, but rarely do I actually talk on it. In fact, I plan on getting rid of it either after this school year or next. So I will be joining the under 40 crowd not on it!


----------



## joejohnston3

Use it mainly to keep up with friends and family. I do not tend to use it as the majority of people do. There are times I want to just unload when hot topics come up but then I realize it would not do much good and there is probably a better area for a discussion.


----------



## Unoriginalname

I mainly use it to discuss news, continue inside jokes with my brothers and post pictures of myself (just kidding)


----------



## Curt

My wife and I use it do tell people about our ministry (Lifework Forum) and the publication of our forthcoming book, Children in Church: nurturing Hearts of Worship.

I also communicate with friends.


----------



## Reformedfellow

Non-Facebook user number 3 chiming in.


----------



## hammondjones

Reformedfellow said:


> Non-Facebook user number 3 chiming in.



4


----------



## Zach

Unoriginalname said:


> I mainly use it to discuss news, continue inside jokes with my brothers and *post pictures of myself (just kidding)*



Guys, he's not kidding.


----------



## Mindaboo

I use it to keep up with friends and family. Sometimes I post about spiritual things, but it doesn't always go over well. I usually keep it light on Facebook. I like it, because I have family I haven't seen in years. I wouldn't be in touch with them without it. It also allows me to see pictures of them all.


----------



## arapahoepark

Other. I deactivated mine a while ago. Before that it was to occasionally to talk to people whose numbers I did not have but, now I have them.


----------



## Constantlyreforming

I keep close tabs on people through it.


----------



## Pergamum

Where's the option, "I post mostly pictures of cats and my lunch."


----------



## Cymro

What's facebook?


----------



## Tripel

I avoided Facebook for a long time, and just joined a few months ago as a requirement in order to join Spotify. 

I use it very little, as the only updates I make are photo uploads via Instagram. I don't look at other people's accounts. I just have a simple profile of myself so that friends and family across the ocean can keep up.


----------



## Reformedfellow

Cymro said:


> What's facebook?



You're better off not knowing


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I use it for getting word out on publications and a little for family but have recently. I've recently posted more broadly and earned some of the nasty troll stuff. If not for the publicity needs I don't think I'd hang in there with it.


----------



## Berean

hammondjones said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Reformedfellow View Post
> Non-Facebook user number 3 chiming in.
> 4



*5.* I wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole.


----------



## Curt

Josh uses it to extoll the virtues of bacon.


----------



## Gage Browning

Berean said:


> hammondjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by Reformedfellow View Post
> Non-Facebook user number 3 chiming in.
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.* I wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole.
Click to expand...


5 more and we'll have a fairly "righteous group"...


----------



## Dwimble

Pergamum said:


> Where's the option, "I post mostly pictures of cats and my lunch."



I was looking for, "I post simplistic graphics and quotes that sloganize complex political and social issues in order to increase my own sense of self-worth, and to shame others who disagree with me."

That seems to be the profile of a huge number of users, but maybe that was too long to fit in the poll.


----------



## SRoper

Tripel said:


> I avoided Facebook for a long time, and just joined a few months ago as a requirement in order to join Spotify.



You don't need Facebook to get a Spotify account.


----------



## Scottish Lass

I keep up with friends, family, and former students. Tim's family can watch Grace growing up, Andre and I follow Curt's page, I'm encouraged by Reformed quotes posted by lots of folks here, the cute things kids of PB'ers do, etc. 

I'm guilty of posting posters--mostly anti-abortion and 2nd Amendment stuff. I only have one troll, and I know her in real life so I'm stuck with her!


----------



## Mindaboo

Scottish Lass said:


> I keep up with friends, family, and former students. Tim's family can watch Grace growing up, Andre and I follow Curt's page, I'm encouraged by Reformed quotes posted by lots of folks here, the cute things kids of PB'ers do, etc.



Me too. I personally like Facebook. I don't post much on PB, so it helps me keep up with people on Facebook.


----------



## Edward

Gage Browning said:


> I'm not even on Facebook. Must be the only human alive not on it under 40.



I'm over 40 - I have a computer in the closet that's 30 years old - so I don't qualify for the running tally. But the risks seem to far outweigh the benefits.


----------



## Jack K

It's a way to casually keep up with news of friends. I post and read news, but debate nothing. I don't use it for discussion.


----------



## arapahoepark

Berean said:


> hammondjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by Reformedfellow View Post
> Non-Facebook user number 3 chiming in.
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.* I wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole.
Click to expand...

Actually you're 6. I think I am 5 lol


----------



## Berean

arap said:


> Actually you're 6. I think I am 5 lol



You're right.


----------



## Rich Koster

Berean said:


> hammondjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by Reformedfellow View Post
> Non-Facebook user number 3 chiming in.
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.* I wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole.
Click to expand...


How about a six-foot Gerrman?


----------



## Andres

Facebook's great! It's not inherently evil as some are trying to make it out to be. Sure, there are many ways it can be used for evil, but then again so can the internet or money. Use it for good and avoid the problems and I don't see why people poo-poo it so much. I use FB in a similar way that I use this forum - to connect with like-minded friends. In fact, FB is an extension of many friendships that originated here over the years. I am friends with several PBers on FB, many of whom live hundreds of miles away. It gives me a glimpse into their personal lives and perhaps they feel differently, but I consider many of you true friends. I am encouraged by the quotes many of you share, I laugh at your jokes, I LOVE seeing photos of your kids, and I pray for you and your ministries. So those of you whose conscience is bothered by FB, then abstain away, but this guy is a happy Facebooker!


----------



## newcreature

I use it mostly to see what my daughter is doing, but also to keep up with friends and family and to post occasional scriptures.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Andres said:


> Facebook's great! It's not inherently evil as some are trying to make it out to be. Sure, there are many ways it can be used for evil, but then again so can the internet or money. Use it for good and avoid the problems and I don't see why people poo-poo it so much. I use FB in a similar way that I use this forum - to connect with like-minded friends. In fact, FB is an extension of many friendships that originated here over the years. I am friends with several PBers on FB, many of whom live hundreds of miles away. It gives me a glimpse into their personal lives and perhaps they feel differently, but I consider many of you true friends. I am encouraged by the quotes many of you share, I laugh at your jokes, I LOVE seeing photos of your kids, and I pray for you and your ministries. So those of you whose conscience is bothered by FB, then abstain away, but this guy is a happy Facebooker!





I would never see most of my friends' kids grow up without FB because we live hours away. If you haven't seen the photos of Andrew's son on Sundays, you're missing out!


----------



## Martin

I no longer use it. Except for a few people I would keep up with, the rest was mostly ax grinding and other asinine activities.


----------



## VictorBravo

I use it as a scapegoat to blame the world's problems upon.

Otherwise, I'm a Facebook no-account.


----------



## irresistible_grace

Gage Browning said:


> I'm not even on Facebook. Must be the only human alive not on it under 40.


 
I thought I was the only human alive not on it under 40 (guess I'm #7)!
Deactivated on Thanksgiving Day! 
Thankful I did!!!


----------



## reformedminister

arap said:


> Other. I deactivated mine a while ago. Before that it was to occasionally to talk to people whose numbers I did not have but, now I have them.



If you have deactivated it then most likely you are still on it just "deactivated". Your info is still out there and the next time you try to log in, everything will be as you left it. You have to Delete your account if you really want to be off facebook. Then, and only then when you try to log on, you will not be found. How to do that? I can't remember but it was some effort. Google it and you will find out how!:


----------



## Pilgrim

I've met a lot of likeminded people there. Most of my discussion nowadays is confined to some groups or interest pages and I don't post that much stuff elsewhere unless it's a link to a blog post or something.


----------



## shelly

I keep up with friends and family, old schoolmates, friends in my church and denomination and enjoy seeing how my children interact with others. I post pictures of our family, share a some articles, share a few conspiracy theories, and sign a few petitions. My friends that keep posting pictures of cats and "like if you love Jesus" pictures I have put in their own little group so I don't have to keep looking at cats with attitude etc. But I do check in now and then, so they know I still love 'em.


----------



## JohnGill

I use it for keeping in contact with people in the Air Force and Army. I also use it as a news feeder. That's my primary use for it now. Similar to Drudge, but with different feeds.


----------



## arapahoepark

reformedminister said:


> arap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other. I deactivated mine a while ago. Before that it was to occasionally to talk to people whose numbers I did not have but, now I have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have deactivated it then most likely you are still on it just "deactivated". Your info is still out there and the next time you try to log in, everything will be as you left it. You have to Delete your account if you really want to be off facebook. Then, and only then when you try to log on, you will not be found. How to do that? I can't remember but it was some effort. Google it and you will find out how!:
Click to expand...

Found this!
How do I permanently delete my account? | Facebook Help Center | Facebook


----------



## dudley

*Like Eric I mainly use it to discuss news, and post pictures of my grandchildren*



Unoriginalname said:


> I mainly use it to discuss news, continue inside jokes with my brothers and post pictures of myself (just kidding)



Like Eric I mainly use it to discuss news, continue inside jokes with my friends and family and post pictures of my grandchildren. My about page also has let everyone know I am now a Presbyterian. Some friends and distant family were not aware that I left the RCC in 2006 and was now a Protestant, Now they do. No one says anything about it most of my catholic family and friends see that I have a deeper faith and spirituality now than I did when I was a Roman catholic. While I do not debate religious topics on my Timeline , The public can see many the pages I like are predominately Reformed and Protestant. I do belong to several Reformed Forums and Protestant forums on face book. I also post some of my thoughts but I keep the religious debates to the Protestant forums. I think Fellowship of Reformed Men,Christians Holding Reformed Insight Systematic Theology C.H.R.I.S.T are good forums. The Modern Reformation Society, I like very much. It adheres to The Official Confession and Subordinate Standard which is the Original Westminster Confession of Faith (1646) this FB Group also adheres to the approved formularies recognized as Reformed Subordinate Standards also. I have learned much on these forums as I have on the PB. 
I also belong to John Calvin Evangelist and pastor. This group is for the purpose of presenting posts either from any of Calvin's own writings, commentaries, etc. or articles by other reformed writers, that demonstrate Calvin's heart as a pastor and evangelist, for the purpose of dispelling all false teaching and slander against this Godly pastor, evangelist and servant of our Lord.
I also belong to Roman Catholicism Is Apostate. It is a fellowship dedicated to gracefully ministering to the Roman Catholics and creating a platform for profitable dialogue; trying to help Catholics see that Roman Catholicism is a false Christian church. As an ex catholic I am also appreciated by many of the protestants on the forums as I have been on the PB. I have a perspective of living in both faiths. I was also requested to become a member of a forum ‘The pope is the Antichrist” which I do believe is true. It is a closed forum for all who believe as the original WCF “"There is no other head of the Church but the Lord Jesus Christ: nor can the Pope of Rome in any sense be head thereof; ...but is that Antichrist, that man of sin and son of perdition, that exalteth himself in the Church against Christ, and all that is called God." - Westminster Confession of Faith.”


----------



## matt01

I do not use Facebook. There is too much personal information floating around.


----------



## Edward

Perhaps the better question is, 'How does the IRS use Facebook?'

IRS checking out your Facebook and twitter to help keep you honest - CBS 21 News - Breaking news, sports and weather for the Harrisburg -York -Lancaster -Lebanon Pennsylvania area


----------



## kappazei

Mindaboo said:


> I use it to keep up with friends and family. Sometimes I post about spiritual things, but it doesn't always go over well. I usually keep it light on Facebook. I like it, because I have family I haven't seen in years. I wouldn't be in touch with them without it. It also allows me to see pictures of them all.



Yes, trying to keep it light is important with a FB audience. I find that it's like any relationship. You have to earn a hearing and build cred.


----------



## reaganmarsh

Our church has a FB page to which I post occasionally (mostly announcements, or a good quote that will encourage our people). I deleted my personal account about 5 months ago and am glad I did (I only began it for networking when we were seeking a church to serve). 

My wife asked me to keep something of a presence on FB, so we put my name on her account. I have logged in twice in that 5 months, at her request, and found that I don't miss it at all...I have spent the time I reclaimed in reading or playing with our children. 

I will say that I have been tremendously grateful for FB, however; it has allowed my wife to remain in close contact with her friends for encouragement and prayer (being a pastor's wife is a lonely business at times). Blessings to those who have enjoyed it.


----------



## jambo

I joined Facebook in January but seldom write anything. I used it mainly when our middle son was in Australia to see his pictures. Likewise our youngest is in Edinburgh and its good to see his friends and activities.


----------

